# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL > MongoDB >  گرفتن تعدادی رکورد به صورت رندوم و غیر تکراری با شرط خاص

## mthreat.info

سلام ، من نیاز دارم یکسری پست رو که برای تاریخ خاصی باشه و غیر تکراری رو بصورت رندوم بگیرم و نشون بدم میشه یه راهنمایی بکنید ممنون

----------

